# P220 for 501/508/510...



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

It looks like P2.20 is in the stream for the DVR501/508/510 units. Dish doe slist it on their software page and I've heard that people have received it already. Anyone know of or notice any specific changes since P1.99?

- John...


----------



## alinford (Aug 6, 2002)

Dish is probably pulling all of the features that violate Tivo patents


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

So far, only seems to be on 501's.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Probably just a matter of time based on RID. The 501/508/510 all run the same firmware -- and the Dish site shows all three as updated to P220 now.

- John...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I've seen on other site - the RIDs are ' 30945274-34320273'.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've received word on what was changed in version P220. 

1. Bug fix when the 5xx receiver is Inactive Mode - pressing select on the remote could result in the receiver showing only a black screen, or showing the Acquiring Satellite Data screen. This has been fixed, so pressing Select now takes you to the last channel that was viewed when the 5xx went into Inactive Mode.

2. If you were watching an channel through the antenna input on the 5xx receivers, some of the time when the receiver went into Inactive Mode, that state wouldn't be returned when the receiver left Inactive Mode. This has been fixed.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmmm... So -- just a couple of inactive mode fixes. I was expecting more in a 1.99 -> 2.20 version change... Oh well. 

Thanks for the info!

- John...


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Yeah a big BOO over here. I was expecting at least a skip once feature for reaccuring timers.


----------



## milli (Oct 15, 2003)

My 510 still has not got the update(P2.20). Do they stagger the software updates based on receiver ID or something? Or once the new update is posted are all receivers supposed to install the update?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

They stagger them based on RID, correct. So -- you just have to wait and see when your receiver might get it. Once the range has passed for your ID, then it can get it any time.

Note that it needs to be off to do the update. If you leave it on and active all the time, it won't get it. Power down your receiver at night. (Although, if I recall, the DVR5xx units have auto-power-down now...)

- John...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I remember Charlie talking, on one of his infamous chats, back in October or November that he had a beta version of a 2.xx release for the 5xx PVR. He stated there were more features to come on this release. Does anybody remember what he said or have a CC recap I can refer to?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I posted in another thread that they specifically said there was a beta right now (back in nov) that had the record from buffer option.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmmm... What do you mean by "record from buffer"?

- John...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In other words you decide at 8: 10 to record ashow that started at *:00. If it si in the buffer you can do it.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Um, right -- that's what I thought he meant. Hasn't that been in the firmware for a LONG time now? I do that all the time. And I'm still at P199. And I was doing it when I had P169 and possibly earlier...

So, I'm not sure what he means by some beta from November that had that feature -- since I've had it on my 501 since I got it over a year ago, I believe.

- John...


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Sorry about not clarifying. When I said record from buffer, that's not exactly what I mean.

Say you starting watching a show at 8:00, then 10 mins into the program you decide you want to record it from the beginning. In the current software release, you need to manually rewind to the beginning then hit record and go back to live. Well the feature they mentioned that the 721 now has, is that at 8:10 when you hit record, there will be an option that automaticly gets the show from the beginning if it's in the buffer. Saving you the time from going back into the buffer yourself and finding the exact beginning of the show.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't know about anyone else, but there's 3 features I'm waiting for.

1. I want to be able to tell the PVR to turn off after the recording is done.

2. I want a skip once feature for reaccuring timers. A nice timer conflict table like the newer one on the 721 would be great.

3. Record beginning of program if in buffer.


Of course there's tons of features I'd like, but i feel these are a must and could be implemented pretty easily.

A better search and faster guide are in my wishbook as well but I'll be more than happy with these.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_2. I want a skip once feature for reaccuring timers._

Ditto that, but even better the ability to put a timer on indefinate hold or give it a start or restart date. For instance I knew that Stargate SG:1 was beginning last week since early December, but I had to put in a daily timer marking the first show and then finally edit into a weekly timer last week. It would be nice to be able to tell a timer to start on a certain date.

Also if I set up a timer for a show in advance, it would be nice if once the guide updates if the ManualTimer label changed automatically to the show name.


----------



## batrad (Aug 18, 2003)

got 220 on my 510 last night


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Has anyone with P2.20 given the "record from buffer" feature mentioned above a try just to see if it might be there. Basically, sounds like you should just make sure you are on one channel as a show starts -- let it go a few minutes in -- and then hit record -- and see if it either asks if you want it to start from the beginning of the show -- or, if it might be automatic, just records from the beginning of the show and not from the point you started.

Likely isn't there -- but worth a check. 

If I have P2.20 when I get home, I'll check it.

- John...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Has anyone with P2.20 given the "record from buffer" feature mentioned above a try just to see if it might be there. Basically, sounds like you should just make sure you are on one channel as a show starts -- let it go a few minutes in -- and then hit record -- and see if it either asks if you want it to start from the beginning of the show -- or, if it might be automatic, just records from the beginning of the show and not from the point you started.
> 
> Likely isn't there -- but worth a check.
> 
> ...


It is not an option. I just tried it and it asks the standard options ( stop at end of blah blah ) Maybe next time.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok -- thanks for checking. Still surprised that the only fixes are just the two "inactive mode" fixes though... But -- you never know with Dish. 

- John...


----------

